# 1987 HB auto trans problems...



## Hatch-E (Sep 18, 2006)

New nissan owner on the boards here.. :fluffy: 

Anyway.. I got a 1987 4x2 z24 powered auto trud. I got it for $300 working and all that. Well.. it started out the auto trans would not shift into 2nd until it was almost redlining.. then after that it was fine. I dorve it like that for a good 2 months or so.

Now, it sits. I have no reverse or 1,2,3, OD. It will move if I rev the piss out of it. But it only moves at about 1 mph. 

There is plenty of fluid in it, everything looks to be hooked up and now i'm stumped.

I use it to tow smal vehicles and I was wondering if i should just junk the whole Z24 setup and put in a K24DE or a K24E, Maunal of course.

Input would be helpful..


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The trans needs to be replaced or rebuilt. They go like that sometimes, just *poof*, and one day no transmission anymore. Could be the torque converter stripping out or something, but there's no way to tell until the trans is out.


----------

